# Killzone 3



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Anyone else looking forward to this? Looks pretty impressive with move and the sharpshooter gun.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The demo is immense, the graphics are absolutely jawdropping at times. There's always so much action going on you don't know where to look!

My girlfriend is basically forcing me to buy it on Friday so we can play co-op :lol: Not that I have any issues with this of course, except for wanting TDU2 too :wall:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont like it with Move. Brilliant game though, should get it this Thursday.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not played killzone 2 so is it a bit daft to just buy 3 ?? downloading the demo now.from early reviews i think the thing that disappoints the most is people saying the pad is the best device to play this game with,move controller is ok but people are favouring the pad.

edit,demo downloaded.
not being able to use L2 as your sight zoom in button is a terrible oversight imho.why is it that ps3 games dont use "the triggers" for bloody shooting ?? i have the same grumble about unchartered 2 using the sodding bumper buttons above the triggers to zoom and fire.ridiculous.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have heard that about the move after reading some reviews, seems it's not really made for accuracy and pin pointing at the screen.

Killzone 2 was very impressive gameplay and graphics wise, better than COD IMO, so hopefully this will be just as good!

Will have to download the demo won't be able to buy it till end of the month.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got mine last night, 2 days early. Brilliant so far, one of the very best FPS i have played, and it looks awsome in 3D.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah i loved Killzone 2.

just got Killzone 3 in the post today. WOn't get a chance to play it until the weekend though. 
Expecting big things from what I've seen or heard so far.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Got this today and its brilliant. Never really played kz before this and I'm starting to wonder why.

It is spectacular in 3d


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Easily the best FPS i have played, so gritty and fast paced.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely class game. I thought it would be hard to beat Killzone 2, but it was just as good, if not even better in parts.

Found it really intense in bits, but as Robj20 said, the pace was spot on.

Might play it again on hardest setting before selling it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've only played it in split screen co-op with my girlfriend so far but it's been very good so far, very intense at all times. Has anyone else come across audio glitches though? In split screen (I'm not sure if it also occurs in single player) the characters' voices and any radio comms. sometimes repeat themselves, often multiple times. It's a bit annoying when you're getting really immersed in the game and then that happens 

You'll be getting sucked in like a cinematic film and then you'll hear "Place the the the charges charges charges" :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope not had any issues, except a headache after 4+ hours of constant 3D gaming.


----------



## RSTYG (Feb 20, 2011)

Finished it last night, fantastic game, hard level next....


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've only played it in split screen co-op with my girlfriend so far but it's been very good so far, very intense at all times.


Wish my missus would play coop with me. She likes computer games, but she finds shooters 'boring'


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Finished it today, cracking game. Elite mode now, then the wait for Homefront.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Finished it today, cracking game. Elite mode now, then the wait for Homefront.


That's just threw a spanner in works. I'd never heard of Homefront, so I checked it out on Youtube. Looks right up my street.

The thing is I was planning on getting Crysis 2 next. Think I might have to get this instead for now


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Get them both, i will be doing. Games are so short these days anyway, i usually get through most within a week. Cant wait for Elder Scrolls V that should keep me going for months.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah that the thing with these shooters - you can finish them in about 8 hours of gameplay. I don't really bother with the online gaming for these games, so just sell them once I've finished them once of twice

Yeah think I'll end up buying both. Probably get Homefront first though. 

I want to get Dead Space 2 as well, but holding off at the minute. Played the first one and intense is an understatement. Also think playing it in the dark with surround sound didn't help either


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NO online co-op ???just loaded this up and despite there already being an update (seriously,how long has this been out lol) the game is stunning.sony exclusives are head and shoulders better looking than the 360 exclusives,incredible levels of detail.this being the first killzone game i have played (killzone 1 was so long ago) im coming to it completely blind.not touched the singleplayer game and just jumped straight into multi player. my god its a whole heap beter than playing black ops on the ps3.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Amazing game, love how you can be battling or pinned down for a couple of minutes. So much going on in every scene.

There are a few glitches mind. Sometimes you can be moving through a level with Rico and he can be standing next to helghast and once they see you that's when they attack.

Awesome all round game though, the thing that got me in killzone 2 was the leggy contols, this time it's more like cod control.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> Wish my missus would play coop with me. She likes computer games, but she finds shooters 'boring'


I wish mine would play racing games with me a bit more, but each to their own I guess. I'm quite lucky that she loves shooters as we've played CoD, Gears, Killzone and Borderlands together and she's always renting new titles from her work (she's a games tester) for us to play! She doesn't mind watching me play Need for Speed or Gran Turismo either! :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Loving botzone, in my opinion it's alot more enjoyable than online.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

This game has been the biggest shock to me in the past few years.

I hated killzone 2, didnt like the controls and found the frame rate to be awful.

Downloaded the demo and was blown away, really fast, loads going on and shooting has never been so much fun. Picked up the full version the following day and contrary to what gamespot say, I'm finding the story quite enjoyable and certainly doesn't get in the way of the game like they have said.

If you're on the fence, buy it!! Finally a reason to use my PS3 and put the 360 to one side


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Loving botzone, in my opinion it's alot more enjoyable than online.


really ? i may have to try this today.not got double figure kills online yet lol.my bullets dont seem powerful enough to the opposition,and thats the story i am sticking to


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's exactly why I play botzone, just as fun but not frustrating when you have a rubbish connection and can't seem to kill anyone, yet they do one shot and your dead.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have had this since launch and i have only just tried the single player game just now,WOW,i really like this.its been ages,and i mean ages,since i even bothered playing a single player game on ANY console,tried blops single player but its all about online for cod games imho,and i just couldnt be bothered.the single player in this so far is really good.having never played killzone 2 i dont really have anything to compare it to,but this has got me turning the ps3 on for gaming again,as it was just sat redundant and being used as a media center.awesome game.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

imo one of the best games ever made
single player was amazing,controls are very good
online is fantastic, once you get the sniper fully upgraded you totally dominate.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dalecyt said:


> imo one of the best games ever made
> single player was amazing,controls are very good
> online is fantastic, once you get the sniper fully upgraded you totally dominate.


online isnt as good as modern warfares etc imho,its not bad,dont get me wrong,but not being able to change classes in game (only change them after you die and respawn) and i have a bit of an issue with hit detection.sometimes a quick burst from my semi auto ma82se (i think it is) is all thats needed,then its a 2 or 3 burst job (but i think thats the same with all the cod games i have played.still struggling to find that "one" weapon though.on mw2 i had the ak47 on mw1 i had the rpd and on black ops im rocking the famas,on this im still hopping between the guns and it seems a bit hit an miss.menu system and layout is a bit pants and that god awfull "death yell" could do with going.

its the best online game i have come across on the ps3 (blops is unplayable imho on the ps3) so maybe im being overly harsh,but on the flipside of the coin i havent played anything like it on the 360 (maybe gears of war is similair but i dont rate it anywhere near as good as KZ3) the single player game is so involving,plenty of action and the cover and shooting system is very good.

the biggest oversight for me is the lack of online co op.it would have been pretty close to perfect with that included.


----------

